# new low tech nano, need plant ideas



## j_fletch (Jan 16, 2011)

I recently setup a 2.5 gallon Minibow for an african dwarf frog that wasn't finding food very well in my 10gallon. 
the lighting is incandescent and the substrate is plain aquarium gravel. 
any suggestions on what to plant in this extremely low tech tank?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Can you swap out the incandescent bulb for a screw-in flourescent bulb? You can usually find those at a hardware store, walmart, etc.

Java fern, Anubias nana 'petite,' mosses, crypts are all possiblities if you can put them under flourescent light.

If you want to use a different substrate (Eco Complete, Flourite, or DIY substrate would all be good options) you could then also try a carpeting plant like Marselia minuta, pygmy chain swords, or Lilaeopsis mauritiana.


----------



## j_fletch (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions. 
i'll check to see if i can find a CFL that will fit. 
in retrospect, i wish i had started with a plant substrate, but i kind of just threw everything together as quickly as possible because i was afraid of my frog starving to death if he spent too many more days in my 10galon. 
do you think some crypts or anubias would grow if i were to just add some root tabs after upgrading the lighting?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Anubias would do fine and doesn't need root tabs since you usually tie it onto rock or driftwood rather than planting it.

A Crypt may or may not do OK... the gravel looks a bit coarse, but you could always give it a try.

I've found crypts don't much like HOB filters pouring directly onto them, though, so if that's how this tank is set up it may be an issue.


----------



## j_fletch (Jan 16, 2011)

it is set up with an HOB and the gravel is fairly large, but i might give it a shot. if all else fails, i'll just throw in a marimo ball or something, lol.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

+1 on what laura says.
You can try the walmart 10watt 6500k CFL (branded lights of America) goes for around 5-6 bucks/bulb.
Home depot usually has the ecosmart spiral 5500K spiral cfl (which I use in my 20gal long) goes for 7-8 bucks for a 4pack.
Probably go with the 9watt or you can go 14watt if it fits under the hood.

Looks like the dwarf frog will enjoy bikini bottom.:hihi:


----------



## j_fletch (Jan 16, 2011)

jeffvmd said:


> +1 on what laura says.
> You can try the walmart 10watt 6500k CFL (branded lights of America) goes for around 5-6 bucks/bulb.
> Home depot usually has the ecosmart spiral 5500K spiral cfl (which I use in my 20gal long) goes for 7-8 bucks for a 4pack.
> Probably go with the 9watt or you can go 14watt if it fits under the hood.
> ...


 thanks. my knowledge of specific lighting is still limit, so your listing of specific bulbs is extremely helpful. 
my other tank has a completely natural 'scape, so i couldn't resist adding a squidward residence to this less serious endeavor. :icon_smil


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Some plants you can grow with that CF bulb will likely be Rotala rotundifolia, maybe a lily plant, java ferns would definitely work and the different varieties are very cool. Good luck with your freshwater Bikini Bottom :icon_smil


----------



## j_fletch (Jan 16, 2011)

defiesexistence said:


> Some plants you can grow with that CF bulb will likely be Rotala rotundifolia, maybe a lily plant, java ferns would definitely work and the different varieties are very cool. Good luck with your freshwater Bikini Bottom :icon_smil


 thanks. rotala rotundifolia is one i hadn't thought of, and i've got a java fern in another tank with a few large daughter plants. maybe i'll transplant one of them.


----------



## Polyhead (Jan 27, 2011)

jeffvmd said:


> Looks like the dwarf frog will enjoy bikini bottom.:hihi:


Heh, it's gotta be more enjoyable than bikini atoll!


----------



## j_fletch (Jan 16, 2011)

Polyhead said:


> Heh, it's gotta be more enjoyable than bikini atoll!


 very true, lol. :icon_smil


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I have the same exact tank and I put a ZooMed Ultra Sun 6500K 10watt bulb in there from Petco. I've got anubias (golden, nana, and petite), a crypt lutea, dwarf lillies, rotala rotundifolia, and amazon frogbit for a floater. This is my fish/shrimp tank.

I have two other MiniBows with dwarf frogs in them and those just have anubias and moss balls in them. The frogs LOVE marimo moss balls because they're soft to hide under. 

As a random aside, anubias are actually SO low light that they will grow under incandescent lighting. I've had one lit by a little incandescent bulb for over a year and it puts out new leaves on a regular basis.


----------



## j_fletch (Jan 16, 2011)

FriendsNotFood said:


> I have the same exact tank and I put a ZooMed Ultra Sun 6500K 10watt bulb in there from Petco. I've got anubias (golden, nana, and petite), a crypt lutea, dwarf lillies, rotala rotundifolia, and amazon frogbit for a floater. This is my fish/shrimp tank.
> 
> I have two other MiniBows with dwarf frogs in them and those just have anubias and moss balls in them. The frogs LOVE marimo moss balls because they're soft to hide under.


 thanks, thats good information. i went with a 10watt 6500k "energysmart" bulb that i just picked up from walmart, and so far it seems to be working pretty well. 
as for plants, so far i've put in some corkscrew vals and a hygrophila, which the frogs have spent alot of time in. i'll probably add a marimo ball.


----------



## Cohazard (Nov 26, 2007)

I think a marimo ball would be perfect for this setup.

I notice your plants are not directly under the light though. if they struggle, you should swap places with the decoration and the plants, since the plants are right under where the light bulb screws into the fixture, thus not much light is dispersed in that area.


I would also recommend Myriophyllum mattogrossense


----------



## j_fletch (Jan 16, 2011)

Cohazard said:


> I think a marimo ball would be perfect for this setup.
> 
> I notice your plants are not directly under the light though. if they struggle, you should swap places with the decoration and the plants, since the plants are right under where the light bulb screws into the fixture, thus not much light is dispersed in that area.
> 
> ...


 thanks. so far the plants seem to be doing pretty well. i decided against putting them directly under the light because they were thriving in a low light tank at the lfs. i'll definitely move them if they start to struggle. myriophyllum is another one i hadn't thought of. i'll see if i can find it!


----------

